# Fresh Pimento Recipes



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2008)

well, FINALLY, my pimentos are turning red...........i have googled pimento, but most of the recipes i come up with, are recipes using the jarred crap.

anyone with a idea of what to do with my pimento's? besides someone tellimg me to stuff em up where the sun doesn't shine.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






nothing else i will freeze em till i or someone can come up with summin to do with em

TIA

d88de


----------



## bassman (Oct 4, 2008)

Dude, if you type in *fresh* pimento recipes, google comes up with quite a few.  Some of them actually sound good.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2008)

i did bassman...........but if you read further, the recipes head off into using JARRED pimentos


----------

